# So called 'humans' and zoos



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26098935

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

IMO the zoo director should be removed from the gene pool and then fed to the lions.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Words fail me


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I understand the reasoning behind it and why she needed to be away from that particular group of giraffes, BUT there were other zoos willing to take her. Absolute madness. And to basically televise it?? WOrds fail me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A perfectly healthy giraffe! Why couldn't it be acclimatised to the wild? Costly, yes, but what right do 'humans' have to first breed it and then kill it because it is surplus to their financial need [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Not sure it could be acclimatised Dani - much better it went to anther zoo and increase their stock. But just to kill it ................ beggars belief.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very distasteful. What is the purpose of keeping animals in zoos? Are we supposed to be "looking after" them? Are they there for entertainment? Preservation? Or are the animals just unfortunate to have fallen foul of a greater predator removed from the natural order and playing god?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Shocking [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

A very sad story


----------



## Rusk (Feb 11, 2014)

Worse, is that having having decided to do what they did, they performed it for a live audience of kids, rather than have some dignity.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Quite agree with you!

What does this sort of thing teach our children? That animals do not suffer so it may be ok to attach fireworks crackers to them at bonfire night? Something like this perhaps?
It's a great society we live in


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Quite disgusting. Is it just detached numbers following a doctrine or perverted pleasure from the corruption of absolute power? Did anyone at the zoo object or were they only following orders? Sometimes you can spot the echoing historical connections :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26167925

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I hope the giraffes pool together and stampede the 'humans' into the ground!!!!!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26167925
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I hope the giraffes pool together and stampede the 'humans' into the ground!!!!!!


Animals are for life, and not until someone decides that they could upset some breeding program. The solution is simple give the giraffe to a zoo not in the program, or have I missed something.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

j8keith said:


> have I missed something.


You haven't but the zoo has!!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I just gets worse... same zoo again 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26734377


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So they were getting a new lion that was, they thought, going to cause a problem and so they had to kill a family? Perhaps they shouldn't be allowed to get any more animals and they should be forced to look after the ones they have properly.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> I just gets worse... same zoo again
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26734377


Yes. Seen it earlier


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You can sign a petition against the zoo killing more animals that don't fit into their breeding program:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/684/789/ ... y-animals/


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Us humans have a lot to answer for.


----------

